# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Embalses en Portugal

## fjag86

Buenas:

    Alguien conoce alguna web donde consultar el estado de los embalses de nuestros vecinos portugueses? Hay 3 grandes rios que nacen en España y atraviesan Portugal. 
    Me viene esta duda estos días que veo que los grandes embalses del Guadiana están desembalsando agua y el siguiente embalse en Portugal creo que es el más grande de Europa y no estaría mal saber como está, fotos, etc.
    Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## San Ateo

No hay nada de Portugal (al menos, no lo había hace un año que hice un estudio sobre el tema)

Indirectamente, podemos ir a la página web de REN, que es la Red Eléctrica de Portugal. Allí también dan la producción hidráulica total del país. Ahora hay mucha y ya no necesitan las centrales de gasoil y mucho menos que antes las de carbón

----------


## jlois

Me gusta que se haga mención a nuestros vecinos, y sobretodo me gusta incidir en que una buena parte de los rios que abastecen las presas españolas pasan a continuación por tierras lusas, y aunque el nivel sobre el mar deciende y con ello lo hacen tambien las ventajas geográficas, no hay que restarle la importancia que poséen en su justa medida.
Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.
Jose Luis.

----------


## jlois

Por lo que me tocó a la hora de trabajar en las ultimas fases de su construccíón me gustaría señalar a la presa de Alto Lindoso, cuya boveda de curvatura tiene una altura de 110 metros hasta la coronación y su desarrollo en la idem es de 297 metros, aunque quizás los detalles más sorprendentes de esta presa no sean que el 80% de la capacidad de embalse se halle en territorio español a lo largo del rio Limia, ni que se considere la obra hidráulica más importante en portugal...sino que en sus entrañas, escavado en la montaña se encuentra una serie de túneles que recuerdan a los de Almendra y Aldeadávila entre otros y que alimentan unos grupos generadores que llegan a los 630 Mw de potencia.



Pido disculpas por la calidad de la imagen, he escaneado una foto sacada ya hace mucho tiempo y no he tenido la paciencia para darle unos retoques básicos je je je.
 Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## jlois

En youtube existen grabaciones fantásticas de esta presa que pudieramos decir que es relativamente moderna, bueno...nada de relativo, es moderna y punto je je je.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hz_0Ri3rzHM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBcR47IQkyI

----------


## sergi1907

Muy bueno Jose Luis.

Ya eres nuestro enlace internacional :Big Grin: 

Un saludo

----------


## jlois

Hey Sergi que yo no sirvo para las relaciones diplomáticas internacionales y mi nivel de conocimientos sobre las presas extranjeras es más que paupérrimo, incluso diría que de las españolas soy un simple aprendiz je je je...me siento alagado ante tal nombramiento pero no es para tanto. Sí me gustaría llamar la atención sobre este embalse pues aún siendo su administrador el estado portugués está muy relacionado con la parte sur de Orense. 
Es como el caso de los embalses que citaba Telesma en la cuenca del Duero y que están en la raya portuguesa, como es el caso de Bemposta...en resumen, y sin que sirva de precedente , existen ciertas presas portuguesas que bien se pueden citar a título de documentación. No crees, Sergi?

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## sergi1907

> Hey Sergi que yo no sirvo para las relaciones diplomáticas internacionales y mi nivel de conocimientos sobre las presas extranjeras es más que paupérrimo, incluso diría que de las españolas soy un simple aprendiz je je je...me siento alagado ante tal nombramiento pero no es para tanto. Sí me gustaría llamar la atención sobre este embalse pues aún siendo su administrador el estado portugués está muy relacionado con la parte sur de Orense. 
> Es como el caso de los embalses que citaba Telesma en la cuenca del Duero y que están en la raya portuguesa, como es el caso de Bemposta...en resumen, y sin que sirva de precedente , existen ciertas presas portuguesas que bien se pueden citar a título de documentación. No crees, Sergi?
> 
> Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.
> 
> Jose Luis.


Hola Jose Luis.
Dentro de este hilo que abrió el forero fjag86 se puede aportar todo sobre estas presas que como bien dices aunque pertenecen a Portugal están en cuencas de ríos también españoles. Yo estoy encantado de conocer todo lo posible de ellas, ya que es un tema que siempre me ha interesado y un país al que tengo un viaje pendiente.

Un saludo
Sergi

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Hola a todos.
O Forero embalses.net JLOIS é nomeado embaixador de Portugal vizinhos

¿aceptas? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## jlois

Caray como dominas el portugués, Antonio...creo Sergi que ya tengo traductor para esas relaciones internacionales je je je ahora solo nos queda satisfacer las dudas del amigo Fjag y las de los demás interesados en este tema. Esperemos conseguir una buena documentación digna del nivel de exigencia al que últimamente nos estamos enfrentando.

Saludos.

----------


## jlois

Este enlace es muy interesante pues concentra en un solo mapa la distribución actual de los embalses portugueses.

http://www.a-nossa-energia.edp.pt/ce...he&map_type=he

Por ejemplo, los datos sobre la Presa de Alto Lindoso aparecen así:


Dados Principais da Obra

Entrada em serviço1992
Curso de água Lima
Tipo de aproveitamento Albufeira
Potência total instalada (MW)630
N.º de grupos2

Albufeira

Área da bacia hidrográfica (km²)1 525
Capacidade útil (hm³ / GWh)347,9 / 224,6

Barragem

Tipo de barragem Abóbada c/ dupla curvatura
Altura máxima (m)110
Desenvolvimento do coroamento (m)297
Capacidade máxima de descarga (m³/s)3 160

Turbina

Tipo de turbinaFrancis (Vertical)
Queda bruta máxima (m)288
Queda bruta mínima (m)227
Caudal máximo turbinável (m³/s)125
Potência nominal (kW)317 000
Velocidade nominal (r.p.m.)214,3

Alternador

Potência aparente nominal (MVA)350
Tensão nominal (kV)18

Transformador

Potência nominal (MVA)3x116,7
Razão de transformação (kV)415,97/√3/18

Produtibilidade média anual (GWh)933,8

Yo creo que se entiende más o menos, si existe alguna duda en lo que pueda os ayudaré je je je, aunque la traducción la hace genial Antonio Callejas je je je.


Y estas son algunas de las imagenes que os podeis encontrar en la web de EDP.






Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## sergi1907

Gracias Jose Luis.
Una auténtica maravilla, datos y fotos :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo

----------


## Panete

Dentro de las presas de nuestro querido vecino cabria destacar la presa de Alqueva que "sujeta" el mayor embalse de Europa sobre el rio Guadiana (aqui acaba todo el agua que decis que se escapa de las Tablas tras un bonito recorrido por unos cuantos embalses). Parte del embalse está en España (Badajoz).
Fué inagurada en el año 2002 y cuando desembalsa tambien da un poquito de miedo; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0ObYEiYqj8

Alguna fotillo sacada de Internet:




Si quereis conocer más... ya sabeis.. a la Wiki  :Big Grin:  http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Embalse_de_Alqueva

----------


## sergi1907

Gracias Panete.
Un tipo de presa totalmente diferente. Si no me equivoco en España no hay ninguna así.

Un saludo

----------


## jlois

Realmente es curioso ese muro, parece una presa de gravedad pero mezclando su diseño con el de curvatura. Menuda avenida contiene ese embalse para considerarse el mayor de Europa. A buen seguro que a estas alturas está desalojando por todas partes. Animaros a retratarlo en esas condiciones.

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.


Dados Principais da Obra

Turbinas

TipoFrancis-Reversível
Quantidade2
Diâmetro médio da roda (m)6
Potência nominal (MW)129,6
Velocidade nominal (rpm)136,4
Caudal máximo turbinável (m³/s)203,2
Altura de queda máxima útil (m)76
Altura de queda mínima útil (m)50,2

Alternadores


Potência aparente nominal (MVA)147
Tensão nominal (kV)15Pd² (tm²)4 375

Bombas

Potência nominal (MW)106,9
Caudal nominal (m³/s)140,2
Altura de elevação máxima (m)72
Altura de elevação mínima (m)50,2

Transformador Principal


Potência nominal (MVA)150
Razão de transformação (kV)15/400

Características Fisiográficas

Área total da bacia hidrográfica (km²)55 000*

Albufeira

Nível máximo normal152.00
Superfície inundada (ha)25 000
Capacidade total (hm³)4 150
Capacidade útil (hm³)3 150
Caudal de cheia milenária (m³/s)12 000

Barragem


TipoAbób. dupla curvatura
Cota de coroamento154.00
Altura máxima acima da fundação (m)96
Desenvolvimento do coroamento (m)458

Circuito Hidráulico

Tomada de água 
Tipo de comportasLagarta
Quantidade de comportas2
Dimensão das comportas (m)5,5x7,7


* Portugal - 6 500 km²/Espanha - 48 500 km²

----------

